# coil rod leashes for next to nought



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

After my episode last night where I lost my favourite little yak rod (see the one that got away in SA in trip reports) I have decided that I must get some rod leashes. I have had the hobie outback now for three years and although I have thought of getting some, I had been lulled into a false sense of security with the stability of the outback, or perhaps I just didn't want to spend the money and convinced myself I didn't need them. Whatever, I need them now. So got on to the net to have a look at different varieties and came across a utube vid that I think is really clever and easy. Much cleverer then me because I have no idea of how to link the video to this site but I can give you the title. If you want a good rod or paddle leash that has a coil body then have a look "How to make Prof. Salt's rod leashes". Dead easy and really professional. I have often wondered how the coils are made and now I know. So hopefully next time I am on the water, my yak will have new bling and my gear just that much safer. And hopefully through posting this some others will be too.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> After my episode last night where I lost my favourite little yak rod (see the one that got away in SA in trip reports) I have decided that I must get some rod leashes. I have had the hobie outback now for three years and although I have thought of getting some, I had been lulled into a false sense of security with the stability of the outback, or perhaps I just didn't want to spend the money and convinced myself I didn't need them. Whatever, I need them now. So got on to the net to have a look at different varieties and came across a utube vid that I think is really clever and easy. Much cleverer then me because I have no idea of how to link the video to this site but I can give you the title. If you want a good rod or paddle leash that has a coil body then have a look "How to make Prof. Salt's rod leashes". Dead easy and really professional. I have often wondered how the coils are made and now I know. So hopefully next time I am on the water, my yak will have new bling and my gear just that much safer. And hopefully through posting this some others will be too.


There you go


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Whoa!!! that was fast. And I just thought I was clever doing a search and coming up with this link of previous post on the site. viewtopic.php?f=95&t=55402&p=571863&hilit=DIY+rod+leashes#p571863


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> Whoa!!! that was fast. And I just thought I was clever doing a search and coming up with this link of previous post on the site. viewtopic.php?f=95&t=55402&p=571863&hilit=DIY+rod+leashes#p571863


Your link is worth it just for the admission from K1 (a man not adverse to the charms of multiple leashes) that he has "the dexterity of a drunk elephant on ice": viewtopic.php?f=95&t=55402&p=571863&hilit=DIY+rod+leashes#p571873


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

I made some out of the coiled telephone cords, if you have none laying around at home you can buy them for under a couple of bucks from ebay. Use Zip ties to hold on the ends.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Your link is worth it just for the admission from K1 (a man not adverse to the charms of multiple leashes) that he has "the dexterity of a drunk elephant on ice": viewtopic.php?f=95&t=55402&p=571863&hilit=DIY+rod+leashes#p571873


That admission Nick was in regard to fine manual skills.

Ask yourself this (Threadfin5 excluded): 
What is the function of a rod leash? 
It is to retain the rod and reel regardless of the load. These loads can be considerable. If the rod is pulled out of the rod holder with a decent fish, or if you drop it in current or rough conditions/surf, expect high loadings. If you capsize with a big fish, and grab the rod (still connected to the fish), the leash is now a rod, reel, fish and body leash. Witness:

Douglas is an experienced offshore fisho, and had the courage to post this:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=56086&p=581064

A rod leash must take that full force for a several reasons. Currently, I do not think some coiled leashes are necessarily good because:

1. They catch on every other cord/line

2. They are _not_ in many cases sufficiently strong, either the leash itself or the attachment points, for the potentially high loadings. There is no point in having a leash that fails within the criteria of normal use conditions.

Currently I am using 4mm bungy. Locked bowline at one end into a fail-safe attachment, and carabiner at the rod end into 80 lb mono trapped under the reel seat. I cannot break it. The downside is more leash length with which to maintain order ('housework') , because it is longer than a 'coiled' leash. Not a biggie, and quickly learned.

The upside is: If a rod goes overboard, *I will NOT lose it.*


----------



## Afrayedknot (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Geoff,

I made myself some rod leashes for next to nought and nearly paid very dearly because of it! I put much less thought into it and didnt even bother about worrying if they were coiled, I just wanted to make sure they would hold strong which they did unfortunately. When I hooked onto a big mackerel I tipped the kayak over and ended up getting the rod leash wrapped around my lower leg with the fish still pulling the rod whilst I am trying to tread water and right the kayak. A painful experience, made even worse by the fact I didn't have a PFD on either. A lot of lessons learnt from numerous safety points. Below is the horrible rod leash that almost drowned me!










After this I thought of making a coiled rod leash with marine grade clips, velcro, the works. After pricing it all up from the hardware store it was marginally cheaper than the rod leashes I bought from the states online. I enjoy making things and the satisfaction from personal workmanship is great, but after my experience I just wanted something that would work without any more surprises. The leash design I got is also great, as if there is ever a tangle or cross over I can unclip the plastic buckle and quickly re-attach it. I have hidden the logo of the product as I don't want to be seen pushing it, but the design is what I am trying to show more importantly.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. It does seem that there is more to leashes than meets the eye. I have a bit more homework to do before settling on a type.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Nick, I had been looking for this clip


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great video clip and a great idea
Now every time I am loading up my stihl line trimmer I'll be wishing I was somewhere else ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I found a previous post with photos (Threadfin5 still excluded :lol :

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=64215&p=683556


----------

